# November events @ The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry once again a bit late with this, I had put the other events in the October thread for some reason though so not missed anything yet.

Tonight November 9th: Bloody Ice Cream
starts 8:30 pm
door tax: 5/4 with flyer
with: 

Frau
Dogs Legs
Witching Waves
DJs from 11pm till 2am

Sunday 10th:
Doors 7pm
Tax: 6
with:

The restarts
The Rebel Spell (Vancouver)
Blatoidea
finishes at 11 so people can grab the tube home.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 14, 2013)

Thursday 14th/ Free Gig
Doors:
Entry: free
with:

Slow Faction
The Tickturds
Tirade
Black Anchor









Spoiler:  promo blurb








FREE gig with four bands. Local band Slow Faction will set the scene with their lively '77 influenced Punk Rock. Blurring the lines between Punk, Metal and Rock, attitude is the most important thing as far as 'The Tickturds' are concerned. Old School Hardcore band 'Tirade' will thunder through their set, their furious mix of old school speed and mid tempo crunch, the odd moment of melody and frequent journeys into much heavier territory all combine to provide a glimpse into the future of London Hardcore. All bands are London based other than 'Black Anchor' who are beer swilling sea - punks from Portsmouth who released their debut, self titled EP earlier in the year. They draw influences from well known Punk bands whilst also including elements of Hardcore, Metal and Alt - Rock.
Come on down and hear some great music.



Friday 15th: Club Integral presents: "Safe"
Doors: 20:30
Entry: 5/3
with:

Doomed Bird Of Providence
Tim Hodgikinson/Dario Sanfillipo
Provincials
Dark Patrick
Lights by rucksack cinema


Spoiler: longish promo blurb



Entry £5/£3 concessions

http://clubintegral.wordpress.com/
https://twitter.com/ClubIntegral

DOOMED BIRD OF PROVIDENCE
The Doomed Bird of Providence started out in London in 2009 as a means for Mark Kluzek to write songs about early colonial times in Australia. Kluzek, who had moved from Australia and been living in the UK for some years had read The Fatal Shore by Robert Hughes, a history of convict Australia. His first couple of songs were loosely based on characters in the aforementioned book. Over a period of years a variety of musicians joined Kluzek to perform and record these and other songs.
Early support for the band was provided by the Ex Gratia label who released a song on the Ex Gratia compilation Specialisation is for Insects.
The first release was a four track ep on Laily Recordings. Contributors to this ep were also performing live with The Doomed Bird of Providence; Drew Barker (SOUP, Croft), Stafford Glover (Extreme Noise Terror, Beatglider, (((Oh Dear) and Daniel Merrill (Dead Rat Orchestra, Daniel Merrill and the Flowers of Evil).
It received some polite press but most importantly sparked the interest of Justin and Helen Watson of the label Front and Follow. Front and Follow offered to release the debut album by The Doomed Bird of Providence. Called Will Ever Pray, the album received high praise from reviewers as well as considerable airplay on BBC6 thanks to the support of Tom Ravenscroft. Richard Acton (ex Limn) and Rachel Laurence made significant contributions to the album and were regularly playing live with the band. Other contributors included Tom Knight and Autumn Ferment artist Flake Brown. The album was mastered by ex-Rothko and current Trace Recordings head Mark Beazley.
Katie, along with Richard, Drew, Stafford, Rachel, Mark and violinist Angela Chan have all contributed to the second album entitled Blind Mouths Eat. The release is due out 11 November 2013.

"This nightmarish grand guignol is Klusek's home ground, but the subject matter is so ghastly that words can fail. Instrumental music takes over, and here the string players come to the fore. Luckily Kluzek has musicians who completely get his vision. Drew Barker's ukele, Angela Chan's violin, and Rachel Lawrence's viola are now perfectly augmented by Katie English's flute and cello. (...) Thanks to Kluzek's grinding teeth and blank stare, English is now in touch with her dark side. Blind Mouths Eat is scattered with highly effective moments where the hellish accordian-led cortege pauses, and we slip into a forest of echoing strings and woodwinds, or detuned string drones." Clive Bell, Wire magazine, November 2013.

TIM HODGKINSON/DARIO SANFILLIPO
Tim Hodgkinson (b. 1949), graduate in social anthropology at Cambridge, co-founded the politically and musically radical group HENRY COW with Fred Frith in 1968. In addition to composing, he has a long involvement in improvisation, and came back to anthropology in the 1990′s with research into music and shamanism in Siberia.
He has participated in many concerts with Iancu Dumitrescu’s Hyperion Ensemble both as bass clarinetist and composer and conductor. His compositions have been interpreted in such international festivals as: Spectrum XXI (Brussels, Paris, Geneva, London), Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival (U.K.) where he was a featured composer in 2007, Craiova and Ploiesti Festivals (Romania), Guarda Festival (Portugal), Cantiere Internazionale d’Arte di Montepulciano (Italy), Konfrontationen Festival (Austria), Nordlyd Festival (Norway), Musique Action (France) and the European Symposium of Experimental Music at Barcelona.
His Piece for Harp and Cello was selected for the SPNM shortlist in 2005. His composition SHHH was accepted for the IMEB electroacoustic music archive at Bourges in 2006. His piece Fragor appeared in the Martin Scorsese film Shutter Island in 2010. He has worked with Hyperion Ensemble, Talea Ensemble, Ne(X)tworks, the Bergersen String Quartet, London Sinfonietta, Insomnio Ensemble, Phoenix Ensemble, Basler Schlagzeug Trio, Nidaros Slagverkensemble, Bindou Ensemble.
As an improvising musician on reeds and lap steel guitar Tim Hodgkinson has performed all over the world with many of the most acclaimed artists in the field, and continues to be fully engaged in the celebrated Konk Pack trio with Roger Turner and Thomas Lehn. He recently released KLARNT – a CD of solo clarinet improvisations.
Dario Sanfilippo was born in Agrigento, Italy, in 1983. He is a freelance composer, performer and sound artist whose research is focused on the study and exploration of complex dynamical feedback systems for non-conventional sound synthesis, improvised human-machine interaction performances, and autonomous sound installations. His works and research have been presented in international festivals and contemporary music events such as AudioArt Festival, Curva Minore Festival, Acoustic Fields Festival, AudioVisiva Festival, Quiet Cue concert series, Live!iXem Festival, Logos Foundation series, as well as Universities like Naples’ L’Orientale, Music and Performing Arts University of Vienna, University of Graz (IEM), Bangor University, Queen Mary University of London. His works and research have been selected for international conferences like International Computer Music Conference 2012, Sound and Music Computing 2011, Digital Music Research Network 2011, Colloquium of Musical Informatics 2010 and 2012, INTER/actions Symposium 2012, and they have been published by record labels such as Creative Sources, Die Schachtel and Idroscalo, and journals like Computer Music Journal. He graduated in Music and New Technologies at the Conservatory of Trapani, and is currently attending the Master’s Degree in Electronic Music at the Conservatory of Naples, in the class of Agostino Di Scipio.

PROVINCIALS
Provincials are singer Polly Perry (Polly and The Billet Doux), author, film producer and guitarist Seb Hunter (Crater) on guitar & lap steel, and Crater drummer Steve Gibson on piano.
http://provincials.bandcamp.com/

DARK PATRICK
"Difficult to classify under any specific stylistic framework Dark Patrick's music was formed, and continues to evolve, as a result of years of experimentation, studying, and mixing of dance rhythms with drone and rich in overtone voices. Powerful synth rhythms and industrial noise and effects harmonize with the unique sounds produced by handcrafted acoustic instruments (equipped with high-quality electric amplification) and unusual female vocals in different registers, and the effect is absolutely stunning. With long live sets utilizing an array of different instruments, and sincere, professional, and energetic performances this duo never fail to grab and keep the attention of all kinds of audiences"
"Dark Patrick consists of Ukrainian Eva and Englishman Paul, who knit together the band’s hauntingly complex sound tapestry out of multiple instruments and elements. There’s a combination of vocals, whistles, harmonicas, hurdy-gurdy, synthesizers, and bandura, as well as various levels of better living through circuitry, resulting in an electronic-inspired stew that rattles and hums at various frequencies throughout Rise of
the Underworld’s peaks and valleys."
Reed Burnam (USA)
http://vimeo.com/65505884

RUCKSACK CINEMA
Rucksack Cinema a.k.a. Jaime Rory Lucy has been supplying delirious, innovative live video imagery for Club Integral and other events since 2007.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 14, 2013)

Friday 15th Midnite-ish: SLIDE IN! SLIDE IN! SLIDE ALL THE WAY IN! featuring... FAT WHITES.. BONEYARDS.. WE.. PHOBOPHOBES
Doors: Midnite-ish
Entry: 2/ nought if broke
with:
   •   Fat White Family
   •   We
   •   Boneyards
   •   Phobo Phobes


Spoiler:  promo spiel



LAST SLIDE OF 2013.

HOSTED BY FAT WHITE FAMILY
with support from....
WE
https://www.facebook.com/pages/WE/259854214037019?fref=ts
BONEYARDS
https://www.facebook.com/boneyardsuk?fref=ts
PHOBO PHOBES
https://www.facebook.com/dotdotdotdashdashdash?fref=ts
DJ SET FROM MEDICINE 8!!!!!!!!!!!!
FREE SHOT IF YOU BRING YOUR SIGNING ON BOOK.
2 QUID TO GET IN.. FREE TO GET IN IF YOUR SKINT!
ALL NIGHT PARTY!!!!!!!






Saturday 16th: Punk Rock Vetrerans Museum presents
Doors: 8
Entry: 6
with:
   •   THE FIEND
   •   DOGSFLESH
   •   LEFT FOR DEAD
   •   CELLBOUND


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 19, 2013)

The pub is closed for a film shoot today, back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

Where's December's listings? I've got to write the listings for Lambeth Weekender in a minute!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Where's December's listings? I've got to write the listings for Lambeth Weekender in a minute!


Not made yet but all the info we have is availab le on the event page of the website here:
http://thegrosvenorsw9.co.uk/events.html


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

That is usually the world's worst events calendar as the 'more details' link usually takes me to a page containing just the title!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 19, 2013)

hmmmm
google must have changed something as it used to display the extra information I put in there when I have it
meh
I'm gonna have to go and look for something, it'll probably involve php and sql and having to do some actual thining to get it working, :/


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 19, 2013)

Club Integral was quality as usual last friday. Shame about the rude audience.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 19, 2013)

true, it was also quite stressful


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 19, 2013)

Are you guys doing the quiz atm?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 19, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Are you guys doing the quiz atm?


I have heard some vague talk about it but nothing definite so far, it will be listed if and when it comes on.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 19, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I have heard some vague talk about it but nothing definite so far, it will be listed if and when it comes on.



We miss the quiz. It was great, we even won once


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 19, 2013)

And just in case: pub as just opened for the remainder of the evening.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 21, 2013)

*Thursday 21st: Reel News monthly event*
doors: 19:30
tax: none

Film: The Badger army
"This month we'll be showing our film from the front line of the anti cull movement and other related material along with a discussion with invited guests."





*Friday 22nd: Private Event*

*Saturday 23rd: Frack Off - Balcombe Benefit*
Doors: 6pm
No cover charge but donations welcome.
with:

The Severed Limb
100% Beefcock And The Titsburster
Pete The Temp
Grassy Noel & Ape
+ more
+ films, talks, discussions, fun & games with frack-off london.
snacks available: the everybody lovelove jhal muri express serving kolkata chaats.


----------

